# Cannabis Oil vs. Cannabis Extract



## iamkloeful (May 31, 2011)

I'm new here, I have cancer and managed to live thru. one round of chemo., the cancer is still there, and I've decided I'd go another route....I'm curious, as, I've been donated some canabis extract, I think it's the oil diluted in olive oil...it is very strong. I tried the full oil during the first of my treatment but learned that I was wasting if I was doing the chemo. with it.....curious about the strength in the extract, sure feel strong..as my body is getting used to it again, it's been 8 weeks since I've not had any eatables in me..so that starts to day also...Thank you so much for any help to this newbie....Kloeful..the Bud Angel


----------



## oakley1984 (Jun 4, 2011)

there is no way for an outside source to determine the strength of the extract short of laboratory tests, Lab will know best, aside from that the only other person out there who has any real knowledge of the potency of said extract, Is the person who made it.


----------

